# Impossible d'allouer de la mémoire



## link.javaux (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais simplement savoir ce que cela veut dire, et comment contourner le problème, merci beaucoup


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2010)

Ici peut être la solution ?


----------



## link.javaux (10 Juin 2010)

merci


----------

